# which Sat/Tp does the VIPs use for s/w upgrade?



## dishxpert (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi sat'l buddies,

just a simple question. Does the VIP 211/222 receiver need to be getting signal from a particular sat/tp to upgrade the factory software? need to know as mine isnt upgrading though showing!!

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

FW spooling from each sat's 'home' transponder for all receivers. So far only 72.5W and 77W doesn't carry FW. Usually it's the same tpn where EPG reside. You might check Lyngsat.com for final number.


----------

